

Dropbox is a Feature - inflatablenerd
https://brooksreview.net/2014/08/dropbox-is-a-feature/

======
narsil
> If your favorite iOS app switched from Dropbox to iCloud, and functionally
> it worked the same, would you really care?

I think you hit the nail on the head here. This is one of the reasons we
developed Kloudless [1], s unified cloud storage REST API. Would love your
thoughts on it.

[1] [https://kloudless.com](https://kloudless.com)

